# Vostok.bike rear triangle, on its way :-)



## chriscross1966 (14 Mar 2017)

Just had the shipping tracking number from the folks at Vostok.bike..... my new rear triangle is on its way.... v. excited :-)


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Mar 2017)

A "Trear" Triangle.

They are very rare, I hear. :O)


----------



## bikegang (14 Mar 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Jusdt had the shipping tracking number from the folks at Vostok.bike..... my new trear triangle is on its way.... v. excited :-)



This one will fit Alfine Di2 705.


----------



## chriscross1966 (14 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> A "Trear" Triangle.
> 
> They are very rare, I hear. :O)


----------



## chriscross1966 (14 Mar 2017)

bikegang said:


> This one will fit Alfine Di2 705.
> 
> View attachment 342468


Which one is that?... triangle I mean, I know what an Alfine is


----------



## bikegang (14 Mar 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Which one is that?... triangle I mean, I know what an Alfine is


Same as yours Ti 135mm? Owner is still waiting parts (Alfine) to finish the build. Will update the progress.


----------



## chriscross1966 (15 Mar 2017)

Hopefully mine won't be too hard as I'm already running in a Kinetics rear frame. Need to get my super-secret method for getting the pivot screws out without sawing or drilling working :-)


----------



## 12boy (26 Mar 2017)

Did your Ti triangle arrive?


----------



## chriscross1966 (28 Mar 2017)

Has arrived, trying to find time to fit it :-)


----------



## bikegang (3 Apr 2017)

And this is really what I like... 
QR, 100mm OLD, 355-360 grams, IS disk
+ custom washers


----------

